# Pediatric pot causes controversy



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Springfield, Mass. (WWLP) There are 17 states that allow kids to be prescribed *medical marijuana* and Massachusetts will soon be one of them.
The *American Academy of Pediatrics* has opposed the use of the drug by children because it has not been clinically tested.

It has not been approved by the *FDA* either.
But in Massachusetts, children under 18 with a " *life-limiting illness*" an illness that can not be cured, can get marijuana as treatment, according to the *Department of Public Health*.
They must have written permission from two different doctors, one of which is a pediatrician, and consent from the parent.

One mother told 22News she would have to really think about that kind of decision.
"I may especially if my child was in pain," said Tonya Rogalski of West Springfield, "I would need a lot more information, and do my research and ask a lot of questions to the doctors."

http://www.wwlp.com/dpp/news/local/hampden/pediatric-pot-causes-controversy


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

ADHD


????


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

An earthy, crunchy friend of mind assures me that children don't smoke medical marijuana. They have other ways of administering it like brownies and lollipops.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

I give up the pot heads win, We will be around to pick up the pieces.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------

